# news.google.fr inaccessible surf ipad ?



## bertol65 (7 Août 2014)

Bonjour, 
suite à l'utilisation de iUSBport je n'ai plus accès à news.google.fr. sur mon ipad
J'ai ça qui s'affiche. Une page entière de code.
http://news.google.fr
Wifi media kit stopped to work,
please reset it!:<!doctype html>
<html lang=eng>
<meta charset=utf-8>
<meta name=viewport
content="initial-sacle=1, etc, etc...

Une solution ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

si je tape google news dans la barre d'adresses ca m'affiche :
the requested URL/index_ios.html was not found on this server.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h00 ----------

J'ai beau ne taper que news.google.fr dans la barre d'adresses, Safari me rajoute d'office /index_ios.html derrière !?


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2014)

Sans doute parce que sur cette page, il y a une redirection vers une page adaptée aux tablettes et smartphones quand on s'y connecte depuis ce type de matériel... mais cette page est peut-être inaccessible temporairement


----------



## aurique (7 Août 2014)

ça marche chez moi sur iPad.


----------



## bertol65 (9 Août 2014)

C'tétait suite a l'utilisation de iUSBport qui permet d'avoir accès au contenu d'un support usb.
J'ai résolu le problème en vidant le cache des cookies sur Ipad.
Mais quelle plaie ce iPad !


----------

